Ask HN: Which is the best Smartwatch to buy within 200$? - sunilkumarc
======
itamarst
The incremental improvement to your life from buying a smartwatch is probably
pretty minimal. Having more money saved, and having the habit of spending
less, is much more valuable for most people.

So how about not buying one at all?

